# [boot]error 15 : file system not found

## kevinh44fr

Bonjour,

Suite à un devoir facultatif scolaire et pour mon enrichissement personnel, j'essaye (sans succès) d'installer gentoo en machine virtuelle (utilisation de vmware).

J'ai failli me décourager à 5 reprises (correspondant au nombre de fois où j'ai recommencé l'installation au début en 2 jours...)

Tout a marcher, mais au moment du boot, j'ai eu un kernel panic. J'ai pensé poster ici pour ce problème, mais je pensais avoir mal fait une procedure alors j'ai refait l'install.

Un installation qui a marcher. Aucun problème. J'ai suivi à la lettre la procédure sur gentoo.fr.

Seulement, encore une fois, problème de boot.

Et là, je n'ai pas envie de toute recommencer.

Mon erreur :

http://img6.hostingpics.net/pics/393156boot.png

C'est parce que ma partition boot (sda1 = boot, sda2 = swap, sda3 = /) est en ext2?

Je me suis posé la question de la mettre en ext3, mais lorsque je l'ai fait, j'ai eu des erreurs de compilation.

Donc j'ai respecté le schéma de gentoo.fr.

J'ai bien activer le module ext2 dans menuconfig. 

Merci pour votre aide.

----------

## Magic Banana

La réponse se trouve dans la documentation officielle francophone. D'après ta capture d'écran, tu as l'air d'avoir utiliser genkernel mais tu as suivi, dans le manuel, la configuration de GRUB sans genkernel (tu devrais avoir "root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3" sur la ligne kernel).

Si ce n'est que cela (lis quand même ce que dit les liens que je t'ai donnés avant de te lancer), voilà ce que je te propose :

1) Tu amorces sur ton LiveCD préféré (pas le CD minimal de Gentoo donc  :Laughing:  );

2) Tu montes, avec les droits administrateur ('su' ou 'sudo'), le système de fichiers de /dev/sda1 quelque part (par exemple dans /boot) :

```
# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
```

3) Tu édites (dans mon exemple avec nano), toujours avec les droits administrateur, le fichier de configuration de grub :

```
# nano /mnt/grub/grub.conf
```

4) Tu réinstalles, encore avec les droits d'administrateur, GRUB dans le MBR de ton disque (@les autres : pas la peine de chrooté, si ?) :

```
# grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
```

Si tu ne t'en sors pas ou si tu veux plus d'aide donne nous des informations complémentaires (je te suppose dans la même configuration que précédemment : un LiveCD où tu as monté /dev/sda1 sur /mnt) :

1) Le contenu de /boot/grub/grub.conf (sauf les commentaires qui ne nous intéressent pas) :

```
$ grep -v ^# /mnt/grub/grub.conf
```

2) Le contenu de /boot :

```
$ ls /mnt
```

Courrage !  :Wink: 

----------

## kevinh44fr

Je n'ai pas utilisé genkernel mais la configuration manuelle.

Je n'ai pas le livecd, seulement le minimum. Donc je le télécharge là.

Sinon, si je boot sans le livecd (donc sur gentoo), j'arrive dans grub.

Je fais "entrer" , ça me fait l'erreur.

Alors j'appuie sur "e" pour changer la config du grub. (dessus je peux changer la ligne avec kernel ....)

Ça revient au même que ce que tu m'as dit de faire sur le livecd non?

De toute façon, ça n'a pas marcher, donc je vais rebooter sur le livecd dès que je l'aurai.

Par contre, en relisant, j'ai remarquer que je n'avais pas utiliser cette commande pour copier le noyau :

```
cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

Mais le manuel dit que c'est un problème pour la configuration initial (moi c'est lors du boot).

Toutefois, le grub je l'ai configuré automatiquement car j'étais perdu entre hda et sda.

(devais-je mettre root (hd0,0) ou root (sd0,0) ? ne sachant pas, j'ai fait la config auto)

Et quelque chose de plutôt confus pour moi dans ton code, tu dis dans monter /dev/sda1 dans /boot.

Donc je dois faire ta commande ou

```
mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

----------

## Gaby

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon, si je boot sans le livecd (donc sur gentoo), j'arrive dans grub.
> 
> Je fais "entrer" , ça me fait l'erreur.
> 
> Alors j'appuie sur "e" pour changer la config du grub. (dessus je peux changer la ligne avec kernel ....)
> ...

 

Tu peux modifier ta ligne de boot de la même façon mais il n'ecrasera pas ton grub.conf, tu pourra donc tester et booter une fois mais pense à le changer en dur par la suite.

 *Quote:*   

> Toutefois, le grub je l'ai configuré automatiquement car j'étais perdu entre hda et sda.
> 
> (devais-je mettre root (hd0,0) ou root (sd0,0) ? ne sachant pas, j'ai fait la config auto) 

 

Grub compte les disques/partitions sous la forme (hdX,X) quel que soit la connectique (Sata, IDE).

Si je comprend bien ton problème, tu as compilé le noyau à la main (sans genkernel) mais tu ne l'a pas copier dans /boot. Du coup au boot, grub ne trouve pas le fichier demandé (kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5). Comme le dit Magic Banana, reboot sur un LiveCd et refais la procédure de chroot et de compilation du kernel :

```
mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sd1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

make && make modules_install

cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/"ton_kernel"

nano /boot/grub.conf # Vérifie ta ligne de boot et met bien le même nom de kernel 
```

Si ça ne fonctionne toujours pas, il nous faudra ton grub.conf

A ce niveau là inutile de refaire tout du début tu es presque au bout.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kevinh44fr wrote:*   

> Je n'ai pas utilisé genkernel mais la configuration manuelle.

 

Pourquoi, alors, ta capture d'écran indique /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 sur la ligne kernel ? Il faut que tu comprennes (surtout si tu installes Gentoo GNU/Linux comme un exercice  :Smile:  ) que la ligne kernel donne, depuis la racine de la partition indiquée en root, le chemin vers l'image du noyau.

NB : Pour éviter une erreur classique dans le fichier de configuration de GRUB, suivant que /boot est sur une partition à part ou non, ce répertoire contient, normalement, un lien symbolique vers lui-même. Ainsi /boot et /boot/boot est le même répertoire.

 *kevinh44fr wrote:*   

> Je n'ai pas le livecd, seulement le minimum. Donc je le télécharge là.

 

Tu peux aussi faire ce que je t'ai indiqué depuis le CD Minimal. Simplement c'est peu pratique de consulter/poster sur le forum depuis un navigateur Web en texte pur... Je suis surpris que tu n'ais pas sous la main un autre Live CD (*buntu, Knoppix ou que sais-je encore).

 *kevinh44fr wrote:*   

> Sinon, si je boot sans le livecd (donc sur gentoo), j'arrive dans grub.
> 
> Je fais "entrer" , ça me fait l'erreur.
> 
> Alors j'appuie sur "e" pour changer la config du grub. (dessus je peux changer la ligne avec kernel ....)
> ...

 

Tout dépend de l'erreur. Si ce n'est qu'un problème sur la ligne kernel, cela suffit effectivement (mais pou que ce soit permanent il faut refaire ensuite le changement dans le fichier de configuration de GRUB). Si il te faut réinstaller GRUB ou reconfigurer/installer le noyau, le LiveCD est nécessaire.

 *kevinh44fr wrote:*   

> Par contre, en relisant, j'ai remarquer que je n'avais pas utiliser cette commande pour copier le noyau :
> 
> ```
> cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /mnt/gentoo/boot
> ```
> ...

 

Voilà. Donc depuis le LiveCD, tu montes /dev/sda1, tu fais cette copie, tu revérifies ta ligne kernel dans le fichier de configuration de GRUB et ça devrait rouler.  :Wink: 

 *kevinh44fr wrote:*   

> Mais le manuel dit que c'est un problème pour la configuration initial (moi c'est lors du boot).

 

Tu n'as pas lu jusqu'au bout. Les deux cas sont détaillés.

 *kevinh44fr wrote:*   

> Toutefois, le grub je l'ai configuré automatiquement car j'étais perdu entre hda et sda.
> 
> (devais-je mettre root (hd0,0) ou root (sd0,0) ? ne sachant pas, j'ai fait la config auto)

 

Comme te l'a dit Gaby : tout en hd.

 *kevinh44fr wrote:*   

> Et quelque chose de plutôt confus pour moi dans ton code, tu dis dans monter /dev/sda1 dans /boot.
> 
> Donc je dois faire ta commande ou
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Je me suis embrouillé. Je voulais écrire "monter /dev/sda1 dans /mnt". C'est d'ailleurs ce que dit la ligne de shell juste après. Note que tu peux monter /dev/sda1 où bon te semble. Si cela t'aide intellectuellement de recréer, dans /mnt, la hiérarchie de fichiers depuis / puis de monter /dev/sda1 à l'endroit qui va bien ne te gène pas :

```
# mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

J'ai tendance à penser qu'une fois la copie de l'image du noyau à l'endroit qui va bien (le /boot du système après installation) tout devrait rouler. Pas besoin de réinstaller GRUB, ni de chrooter et de recompiler le noyau. Mais comme Gaby n'est pas du même avis, je me trompe peut-être...  :Embarassed: Last edited by Magic Banana on Sat May 23, 2009 2:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kevinh44fr

Je vous remercie, ça a marché....pendant un petit peu plus de 2 secondes  :Sad: 

Je n'ai plus l'erreur mais maintenant j'ai retrouvé une erreur qui m'avait fait tour recommencer y'a 2 jours.

Apparemment, je ne peux pas y échapper  :Sad: 

La voici :

http://img6.hostingpics.net/pics/583777panic.png

Gentoo n'a pas l'air de m'apprécier.

Et dire qu'après, il faut que j'installe kde pour lundi...je suis foutu   :Shocked: 

Edit : Ah oui, je n'ai pas penser à utiliser un autre live cd, bah c'est pas grave, j'ai tondu la pelouse en attendant le téléchargement   :Razz: 

----------

## Gaby

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> J'ai tendance à penser qu'une fois la copie de l'image du noyau à l'endroit qui va bien (le /boot du système après installation) tout devrait rouler. Pas besoin de réinstaller GRUB, ni de chrooté et de recompiler le noyau. Mais comme Gaby n'est pas du même avis, je me trompe peut-être... 

 

Je me contente de suivre à la lettre le Handbook, dans le doute. Maintenant à la réflexion, j'ai constaté dernièrement que l'installation de grub ne faisait que lui dire où chercher le menu.lst (grub.conf). Donc je pense que dans ce cas là il n'est pas nécessaire d'installer grub à nouveau. De même faire le chroot n'est pas utile si le noyau est déjà compilé. Pour la compile du noyau par contre je ne risquerai pas à le faire hors chroot mais je me trompe peut être.

+1 pour un vrai LiveCD, links c'est bien mais bon ....   :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kevinh44fr wrote:*   

> Je vous remercie, ça a marché....pendant un petit peu plus de 2 secondes 
> 
> Je n'ai plus l'erreur mais maintenant j'ai retrouvé une erreur qui m'avait fait tour recommencer y'a 2 jours.
> 
> Apparemment, je ne peux pas y échapper 
> ...

 

Meuh non !  :Smile:  À vrai dire c'est en se trompant que l'on apprend.  :Wink:  D'après le message d'erreur du noyau, le 'root=' sur la ligne kernel de ta configuration GRUB ne lui plaît pas. Je te conseille donc de relire la section du manuel lié à ce fichier de configuration puis d'effectuer les modifications nécessaires depuis un LiveCD (comme tu viens de le faire).

Mais, encore une fois, donne nous le contenu de ce fichier si tu veux être plus aidé :

```
# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt

$ grep -v ^# /mnt/grub/grub.conf
```

----------

## ppg

Au vu de ce qui est écrit, tu as peut être oublié de compiler le support de ton système de fichier (fs) pour /, ou alors tu as donné la mauvais partition pour root= à ton grub.

Vérifie que :

1 - Les systèmes ext2 et ext3 sont bien activés dans le make menuconfig (et éventuellement les autres si tu les utilises)

2 - Le root=/dev/sdXn est bien ta partition /

----------

## kevinh44fr

 *ppg wrote:*   

> Au vu de ce qui est écrit, tu as peut être oublié de compiler le support de ton système de fichier (fs) pour /, ou alors tu as donné la mauvais partition pour root= à ton grub.
> 
> Vérifie que :
> 
> 1 - Les systèmes ext2 et ext3 sont bien activés dans le make menuconfig (et éventuellement les autres si tu les utilises)
> ...

 

1- Oui

2- sda1 ma partition boot, sda2 le swap et sda3 le root (/)

grub.conf (screenshot : http://img6.hostingpics.net/pics/412058grub.png)

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/sda3

```

----------

## Magic Banana

Et tu as bien mis le système de fichiers de la partition / compilé en dur dans le noyau (et non en module) ? Même question pour le support du SATA.

----------

## kevinh44fr

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Et tu as bien mis le système de fichiers de la partition / compilé en dur dans le noyau (et non en module) ? Même question pour le support du SATA.

 

Oui c'est bien une étoile qu'il y'a. (J'ai appuyé sur Y).

Par contre, pour le sata...ben j'ai rien trouvé pour son support. Nulle part dans menuconfig. Sauf à un endroit où c'était marqué déconseillé pour éviter les conflits.

Edit : preuve pour les systèmes de fichiers http://img6.hostingpics.net/pics/147279file.png

J'ai regarder si je trouvais pour sata. Y'en a quelqu'uns dans device drivers, et il y'a une étoile devant une bonne partie.

----------

## Magic Banana

Voilà la section de la documentation Gentoo francophone qui traite des disques SATA. Vérifie donc que tu as bien compilé le nécessaire en dur dans ton noyau.

----------

## kevinh44fr

Aucun changement  :Sad: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *kevinh44fr wrote:*   

> Gentoo n'a pas l'air de m'apprécier.

 

Salut,

On aime encore mieux celle qui nous résiste ...

 *kevinh44fr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et dire qu'après, il faut que j'installe kde pour lundi...je suis foutu  

 

Tu n'as plus qu'a télécharger kubuntu (avec bureau kde) et de préférence utiliser virtualbox pour gérer tes machines virtuelles.

Lis bien la partie en dessous des exemples de grub.conf ICI

je mettrais cela dans le grub.conf si tu as une partition boot séparé, ce qui semble être le cas.

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel  (hd0,0)/kernel root=/dev/sda3 

```

----------

## Magic Banana

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Lis bien la partie en dessous des exemples de grub.conf ICI
> 
> je mettrais cela dans le grub.conf si tu as une partition boot séparé, ce qui semble être le cas.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Mouais... Je crois quand même que l'image du noyau est bien trouvée sinon il ne pourrait pas "paniquer". Toutefois, pour que tout soit clair, pourrais-tu nous donner le contenu de /boot, c'est à dire ce que renvoie les lignes suivantes depuis un LiveCD :

```
# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt

$ ls /mnt
```

Enfin,je ne sais pas si lors de ta dernière capture d'écran tu avais modifié la configuration, auquel cas il est nécessaire de recompiler et de réinstaller Linux (en suivant la section correspondante du manuel).

----------

## novazur

 *kevinh44fr wrote:*   

> http://img6.hostingpics.net/pics/583777panic.png

 

Si ça se trouve, tu as le problème inverse de celui que j'ai rencontré :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5726066-highlight-.html#5726066

Moi, c'est le live cd (ou cd d'install minimal, vraiment peu importe dans ton cas puisque tu es dans une machine virtuelle, je ne vois pas ce qu'ils veulent te faire télécharger en plus) me voit le disque en /dev/hdX alors que ma gentoo, avec mon noyau compilé à la main, me voit un disque en /dev/sdX. Ça n'aide vraiment pas à refaire le lilo ça (oui, grub n'est jamais passé sur ma machine quand je l'installais, et je n'ai pas retenté depuis).

PS : d'ailleurs, il faudrait un jour que je comprenne pourquoi ma gentoo voit mon disque IDE en sda. Sans doute une option de config de kernel, mais laquelle...

----------

## Magic Banana

Et si, au fait, c'était VMWARE (au passage : sapussèpalibre -> VirtualBox, KVM, Xen, Qemu, etc.) qui simulait un controlleur IDE (plutôt que SATA) ?

----------

## yoyo

Bonjour et bienvenue kevinh44fr !

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
> 
> ...

 Personnellement, j'aurai demandé un "ls -al /mnt" (et au passage je déconseillerai de monter une partition sur "/mnt" ou sur "/media"). Car il est très possible que le "/boot" n'est pas été monté lors de la copie du noyau ...

De même, kevinh44fr, je te conseille de faire un noyau genkernel qui te fera un truc générique qui marchera a priori pour commencer à manipuler ta Gentoo. Une fois dans ton environnement Gentoo tu pourras te faire un noyau (autre version et/ou autre noyau de préférence) à la main et le tester sans avoir à repasser à chaque fois par un liveCD et un chroot.

Ensuite, tu sembles utiliser un "vieux" noyau ce qui me laisse penser que tu te bases sur un "vieux" stage3. Si tu veux t'éviter de longues heures de compilations inutiles (et risquant de te planter à nouveau ...) je te conseille vivement de redémarrer ton installation (sic!) avec un stage récent type funtoo adapté à ton architecture.

Enjoy !

PS : ne te décourages pas, j'ai du m'y reprendre à deux fois (plus une réinstalle plus loin parce que j'avais fait n'importe quoi avec ma gentoo) avant d'arriver à mes fins ... c'est long, parfois énervant mais très instructif.  :Smile: 

----------

